# [V] PS3-Games auf Ebay



## March20 (9. November 2009)

Wie in der Topic angegeben verkaufe ich 2 PS3 auf Ebay

 Zum einen 

*Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2:
*
cgi.ebay.at/Marvel-Ultimate-Alliance-2-fuer-PS3_W0QQitemZ320446639240QQcmdZViewItemQQptZde_entertainment_games


 und dann noch

*WWE Smackdown vs. Raw 2010:*


cgi.ebay.at/Verkaufe-WWE-Smackdown-vs-Raw-2010-PS3_W0QQitemZ320446633535QQcmdZViewItemQQptZde_entertainment_games

 beide Games sind in absolutem Spitzenzustand


----------

